# oil bath bearings on boat trailer



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

any body got em? how do you like them? i'm thinking of swapping over so i won't have to worry about greasing. seems it would be alot easier to just look down there and know they were good. i am kinda compulsive about grease in my wheel bearings. i actually think i've done blown a couple seals from overgreasing. can't help it, i keep thinking i'm gonna miss a trip because of a bearing. i was getting over it until today.one of my buddies was on his way down to meet me until ( you guessed it) bearing went out. his boat is sitting in foley with 3 wheels on it.:banghead it's about 110 miles round trip my house to launch. maybe i'm making to big of deal out of this, i don't know. what do ya'll think? oil bath vs. grease bearing do you think i'm worrying about this to much?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't do it unless you want a huge repair bill. I switched all mine over to grease after the first year. I had all of them fail just out of warranty and one every single year I had the boat. I wouldn't recommend them to my enemy.


----------



## JollyGreen (Jan 28, 2008)

IF, you decide to switch, make sure you get the metal caps, not the plastic. It doesn't take much to break the plastic caps and you loose your lube. I would also add a little grease to the cap before screwing it on.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Most trailers that start with them also have Posi-Lube spindles. Most people get tired of the leaks and Start Greasing the Spindles.



Posi Lube Spindles are not to be confused with Bearing Buddies.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

All I have ever hadis bearing buddys and I make a trip to the keys every year (1800 Miles round trip) never had a bearing failure. I think the problem with the liquid filled ones will be the inner seal. I have never hadmy sealsseal without some leakage of grease. I just pumpmine up after about every other trip whilelocal launching and beforeI launch after a Key's trip and before launching when I return.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

i agree with lobsterman, they are way more trouble than they are worth.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *sealark (4/11/2010)*All I have ever hadis bearing buddys and I make a trip to the keys every year (1800 Miles round trip) never had a bearing failure. *I think the problem with the liquid filled ones will be the inner seal.* I have never hadmy sealsseal without some leakage of grease. I just pumpmine up after about every other trip whilelocal launching and beforeI launch after a Key's trip and before launching when I return.


You are absolutely correct, the spindle gets hot and the oil is thin and when you put it down into the water it sucks in water and if it is salt it is the kiss of death. Like I saidI have repaired the same one on my trailer 5 times and the other three at least once. If you want great trailer parts check with Hi Tech Marine in Panama City. They were going to replace two spindles and two hubs for me for $ 200 bucks, I couldn't touch that for less anywherethat I checked.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> All I have ever had is bearing buddys ......I have never had my seals seal without some leakage of grease. I just pump mine up after about every other trip while local launching and before I launch after a Key's trip and before launching when I return.






That is why they leak past the seals.



It's the hyd pressure and design of Bearing Buddies....Not to be confused with Posi-Lube or Sure -Lube [same thing] 





Posi-Lube ----Sure Lube design:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

i've got the posi lube spindles on now. sounds like i already have what i need. thanks for the input, i think i'll stay with the grease bearing set up. once again ya'll have probablly saved me some money. thanks to all for the input. i have one that is not taking grease right. i guess i'll take it apart and clean it. anymore input welcome, i'll be checking back. thanks


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm old school and just stick with the grease hubs and never had any bearing failure. Just a tire or two parts ways with the hub thats all. :hoppingmad Bobby,ain't those posi-lube hubs incorporated into the axle some ways?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *jlw1972 (4/11/2010)*i've got the posi lube spindles on now. sounds like i already have what i need. thanks for the input, i think i'll stay with the grease bearing set up. once again ya'll have probably saved me some money. thanks to all for the input. i have one that is not taking grease right. i guess i'll take it apart and clean it. anymore input welcome, i'll be checking back. thanks


I can tell you the new system that Hi Tech Marine put on my trailer is awesome. It doesn't have bearing buddies, it has the rubber caps that pop into the end of the bearing cap. They said it eliminated the pressure build up from heat trapped and therefore eliminates the water sucking into the rear seal. All you do is fill the entire hub with grease and that stops the water from getting into the bearings. I guarantee it will beat what I had.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I forgot to add that the leaking grease keeps the inside hubs lubed so they dont rust. I have only been using this method for 45 years without incident so let them leak from over pressure:doh


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

> *sealark (4/11/2010)*I forgot to add that the leaking grease keeps the inside hubs lubed so they dont rust. I have only been using this method for 45 years without incident so let them leak from over pressure:doh


Good enough for me. I'm convinced. Thank you


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

When is a bearing buddy full? I stop when I get grease coming out the little holes on the side of the buddy. Is that correct?

Jim


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *jim t (4/11/2010)*When is a bearing buddy full? I stop when I get grease coming out the little holes on the side of the buddy. Is that correct?
> 
> Jim


Keep filling until the tire starts bulging.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *lobsterman (4/11/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *jim t (4/11/2010)*When is a bearing buddy full? I stop when I get grease coming out the little holes on the side of the buddy. Is that correct?
> ...


I just spit lemonade out my nose... thanks!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink

Jim


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

> *lobsterman (4/11/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *jim t (4/11/2010)*When is a bearing buddy full? I stop when I get grease coming out the little holes on the side of the buddy. Is that correct?
> ...


Good one, Good one

I guess i've been doing right all along. I thought i was the only one with this phobia.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> i have one that is not taking grease right. i guess i'll take it apart and clean it.




That tells me they have not been lubed on a regular basis. Grease is hard and caked. Or the zerk fitting is screwed up.







> Bobby,ain't those posi-lube hubs incorporated into the axle some ways?




Yes...It is the style of spindle they use.







> I can tell you the new system that Hi Tech Marine put on my trailer is awesome. It doesn't have bearing buddies, it has the rubber caps that pop into the end of the bearing cap. They said it eliminated the pressure build up from heat trapped and therefore eliminates the water sucking into the rear seal. All you do is fill the entire hub with grease and that stops the water from getting into the bearings. I guarantee it will beat what I had.




That is a Posi-Lube system. 





> I stop when I get grease coming out the little holes on the side of the buddy.




Holes? What holes?



Does the cap have a little rubber plug that you remove to get to the zerk fitting?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

> *X-Shark (4/11/2010)*
> 
> 
> > i have one that is not taking grease right. i guess i'll take it apart and clean it.
> ...


I think it's gonna be the fitting. it was taking grease and then one day, notta


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

> *jlw1972 (4/11/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *X-Shark (4/11/2010)*
> ...




they were not greased before i bought the boat. the guy i bought the boat from called them perma lube something and said they never had to be greased. i new different though. he only lived a couple miles from his launch.i guess thats why he got away with it. first thing i did when i got home was jack it up and start shaking tires. i guess it could be some old grease.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

One of the things you do when getting a new to you....used piece is tear it down.



Inspect everything and replace what is needed.



This establishes a new base line for you to measure everything by.



It's called "preventive maintenance".


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Jim T, When you start pumping the bearing buddy the plate the zirc is fitted to starts to move out as the grease goes into it. After a few times when the grease comes out of the relief Hole you will learn by watching the plate move when to stop pumping so no grease comes out. Bearing buddys are a little messy but I just wipe the grease with my finger and smear it on the hub bolts.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Eazy ID.



I post this because I always see people using the term "Bearing Buddies" in a Generic terminology.



Please do NOT do that. It is very confusing and what applies to one type, does not apply to the other.



This is a Bearing Buddy














This is the cap that covers a Posi-Lube / Sure Lube Spindle. Note the small rubber cap in the hub cap


----------



## oceansbreeze (May 1, 2009)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV style="DISPLAY: inline" id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl23_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl23_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl23_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'560\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'560\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'560\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl23_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl23_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'560\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'560\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'560\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">X-Shark</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl21_lblFullMessage>One of the things you do when getting a new to you....used piece is tear it down.
> 
> ...


+1


----------

